

Second Glance at Windows Phone - PRNDLDevStudios
http://prndldevstudios.blogspot.com/2012/04/second-glance-at-windows-phone.html

======
PRNDLDevStudios
[https://www.facebook.com/MicrosoftTechStudent/app_1903225443...](https://www.facebook.com/MicrosoftTechStudent/app_190322544333196)
Microsoft offering student developers a free Windows Phone after publishing
two Windows Phone applications.

